# Sort of Kind of Chicken Marsala



## kitchenelf (Dec 31, 2004)

Sort of Kind of Chicken Marsala

1 lb. skinless, boneless chicken breast 
3 to 4 TBS all-purpose flour 
salt and pepper 
3 TBS or so of butter and some olive oil (light olive oil)
1 cup sliced fresh mushrooms 
1 cup dry Marsala wine 
2/3 cup chicken broth 
2/3 cup fontina cheese (Fontina is best.  I have used Gruyere but it wasn't strong enough - mozzarella would be way too bland.  Swiss might be my second choice - might!) 
2/3 cup grated Parmesan 
1/2 cup diagonally sliced green onions 

Pound out a whole chicken breast as flat as you can get it.  The thinner the better in my book.  I place each piece in a gallon-size zip-lock but don't zip; pound with a schnitzel pounder/flat mallet and it will pretty much fill almost the whole thing. Salt and pepper your flour and lightly dredge chicken.

Melt enough butter mixed with some light olive oil in a skillet over medium-high heat.  You want to brown them fairly quickly because they are so thin. add chicken breasts but do not crowd the pan or the heat will reduce too much. Cook for about 2 minutes on each side - if you need to turn sooner then turn. Transfer to a baking sheet with very low sides - but make sure there are sides! Repeat with more butter and olive oil if necessary and cook chicken, repeating as necessary, until all pieces are cooked.  Sometimes it takes several shallow pans if you are cooking for 4 or more people.

Melt about 1 TBS more butter in the skillet. Add the mushrooms cooking on medium high again or even high if there are a lot of mushrooms.  If you don't cook high enough the mushrooms will "stew" in their juice and the object here is to caramelize them reducing and getting rid of that liquid ASAP.  Stir until tender and well caramelized; add wine, broth and a pinch of salt and pepper. Bring to a boiling and reduce to a strong simmer until the mixture is reduced to about 1 cup (about 5 - 10 minutes).  Pour over chicken. 

Combine the two cheeses and sprinkle on chicken then sprinkle on the green onions. Bake uncovered in a 375º F. oven for 20 minutes.

Serve with linguini with some of the sauce poured over it and some more fontina on top.  I have also steamed some asparagus, chopped them, and added them to the pasta too.  

It's not as complicated as I've made it sound - I promise.


----------



## chez suz (Dec 31, 2004)

All I can say is YUM!
Happy New Year!


----------



## Lifter (Jan 1, 2005)

(Cut)/(Paste)(Tweak)

As we don't get "Marsala" wine, here, typically 'Elf, what would the "alternative" be?

Presumably, you serve this "over" something...I'm thinking "egg noodles", but what's your "recommend"?

Could I "safely" throw a whack of garlic in here?  (My  personal taste, I know, but the recipe omits it, and I'm wondering why?)(when/where to insert it?)

Does this get seriously "warped" if I use a "stronger cheese" like, say "Asiago" in lieu of the Mozza?  (Don't know what Fontina cheese is...)

This looks "seriously good"...coming to think some really light capellini/"Angel Hair"/"Birds Nests" pasta could fit, too?

Lifter


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 1, 2005)

Lifter said:
			
		

> (Cut)/(Paste)(Tweak)
> 
> As we don't get "Marsala" wine, here, typically 'Elf, what would the "alternative" be?
> 
> ...



I had to "quote" you so I could pay attention to what you said! lol

If garlic were inserted I would probably add the garlic with the mushrooms.  I LOVE garlic but this recipe is wonderful as is - but like I said - the mushrooms would be the best place.

The only reason Mozzarella is mentioned in case someone likes a much nilder cheese - if you like Asiago then you will like Fontina - but Asiago is fine to use - try Fontina of you can get it though.   Asiago is the way to go if Fontina is not available - GREAT substitute!!!!

An alternative to Marsala is possibly a port?  It would give the sweetness - but obviously a Marsala is best.  Port seems the most logical as it offers a certain sweetness that the Marsala has.

I love angel hair/cappelini - but sometimes I want a bigger pasta like linguini or fettucine with this dish - it's just a personal preference though.  It holds up against the mushrooms and the actual cooked poultry the way I like it too - but I can assure you if you prefer the angel hair - it won't be bad.  Juat my personal preference in this particular instance to go with a thicker pasta, which is HIGHLY unusual for me!! LOL

With that being said Lifter I think you will like it.


----------



## Catseye (Jan 1, 2005)

[quote="kitchenelf]If garlic were inserted I would probably add the garlic with the mushrooms.  I LOVE garlic but this recipe is wonderful as is - but like I said - the mushrooms would be the best place.[/quote]

Yeah, there's a lot going on here between the sauce, the mushrooms and the cheese and green onions.  I love garlic too, and think it almost always improves a dish, but I'd worry that in this case adding garlic might be gilding the lily.  'Twas me, I'd slosh a whole clove around with the mushrooms, and then discard the clove.  

As to the wine, a red Zinfandel might work ... ?  Going out on a limb here, I'm a dumb-o about wines, but I'm trying to change that.


Cats


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 1, 2005)

Any red wine would be fine - but Marsala has a totally different flavor than red wine - almost more of a cream sherry quality.  By changing the Marsala the integrity of the dish will definately be compromised - you will still end up with a wonderful dish - it just won't be close to this one.

Yes, you are right, the dish has a lot going on flavor wise - it truly is good as is.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm supposed to be eating more chicken (beef, pork, etc. are too high in acid ash for my kidney stones), but I tend to get tired of chicken pretty fast.  This recipe looks great!  I'm always looking for more ways to add chicken to my diet, and I think this will be a wonderful change.  

 Barbara


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 2, 2005)

This recipe gives me a good incentive hunt down a bottle of Marsala, and few others I've been meaning to get! Would Farfalle be a bit too, trouble finding the right word, "chunky" or is a long noodle preferable?


----------



## Lifter (Jan 3, 2005)

Dunno if Port is the way to go (I like "Port", but its somerthing to "taste" after a good meal, not, typically something to cook with...so lets go with a cheap and sweet, red wine, there's enough of the "brown baggers" around, that we don't need to get snooty...)

As for the "light" vs "heavy" pasta in terms of "noodle weight", it would be "interesting" to take this down to "capellini", but that was my idea of "big" egg noodles...maybe fettucini, but getting "heavier than that" I get into personal "taste" issues (or at least until the "Penne Rigata" thing!)

Note to Barbara L that beer is ALWAYS a great accompaniment to Italian cookery, let alone pasta, and will "cure" kidney stones as quickly as any other medicine...just lay off the"cheeses" and calciums...but take a Dr's advice rather than mine!

(And I was just trying to find a way to "weasel" out of the mushrooms, as these are not my favourites!)

LOL!

Lifter


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 3, 2005)

OK - Marsala is the only thing that will make this dish "this dish".  Other than that you willl change "this dish".  A dry sherry will come close though.  Some Port in the French Onion Soup I have posted here is GREAT!!!  But more in the recipe is horrible.

And if you don't like mushrooms you will still find this dish ok - just really reduce the Marsala and chicken broth - you could always caramalize onions and garlic.  The Fontina, Parmesan, and spring onions make this dish wonderful.  I wasn't sure I had enough "broth" so I added a dose of broth and Marsala to the pan right before putting into the ove - it was PERFECT!!!!


----------



## Lifter (Jan 3, 2005)

EEEEK!

Had planned on doing this Tuesday!

Breasts, capellini, etc...and have a couple bottles of "over-sweetened merlot" that might have plugged right in to the "marsala" issue...

Am left unsure...

Lifter


----------



## chez suz (Jan 3, 2005)

Lifter...if you use red wine you will be creating an entirely new dish..witch is certainly ok..but if you want to stay closer to the original..may I suggest you use the chicken stock and a good hit of dry sherry or mediera...you will be staying closer to the original and both of these choices marry well w/both chicken and mushrooms.  Use the wines above as a hint of flavor to the stock rather than the main flavor..as the marsala would have been.


----------



## chez suz (Jan 4, 2005)

Thank you Kitchenelf..I made this dish last night and dinner was delicious.
My minor changes..I use ass't mushrooms..in this case a mix of shitaki and cremini..I dont measure my liquid (just a habit of mine!)...I added a heaping teaspoon of red current jelly, I started adding this as a finish to many of my sauces..and smoothed out w/ a Tbs of French butter..I used mozzerela as my topping cheese..it will become a dish I will make again and again.

I'm editing to say that the board seems to be bleeping out the name of the mushroom.  "Shitaki"

I'm going to spell it in a strange way and see what happens.....shataki


----------



## MJ (Jan 4, 2005)

chez suz said:
			
		

> Thank you Kitchenelf..I made this dish last night and dinner was delicious.
> My minor changes..I use ass't mushrooms..in this case a mix of **** and cremini..I dont measure my liquid (just a habit of mine!)...I added a heaping teaspoon of red current jelly, I started adding this as a finish to many of my sauces..and smoothed out w/ a Tbs of French butter..I used mozzerela as my topping cheese..it will become a dish I will make again and again.
> 
> I'm editing to say that the board seems to be bleeping out the name of the mushroom.  "****"
> ...


Shiitake has 2 i's


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 4, 2005)

I thought I changed it so if someone mispelled it the common way it would correct it - the correct spelling is 2 i's - shiitake - LOL

If you like Fontina and Parm it's worth trying with those cheeses - quite a different flavor from the mozzarella (HOWEVER - I'm sure it was still good).  I will try your version with red current jelly sometime.  I love a good European butter too - there's nothing like it!!!!!!  I too finish off my sauce with the butter.  I can see how the red currant would go with the mozzarella - I'm not sure I would do it with the Fontina and Parm. as they have more of a "bite" where the sweet may interefere (JMHO though).  I'm dying for you to try it just once as is.  The mix of mushrooms well carmelized would be wonderful though - or at the very least baby bellas.

I didn't measure the marsala or chicken broth - I just know I used a tad more marsala than chicken broth.  I like a lot more broth than the actual recipe calls for.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 4, 2005)

MJ - you beat me to it on the 2 i's LOL - that's what I get for being so long-winded?????  Don't answer that!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chez suz (Jan 4, 2005)

OH 2 ii"s....thats too funny.....sorry Kitchenelf..I'm not that good at following recipes exactly as is...I get ideas and then go from there...perhaps a bad habit of mine!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm going to try this.  It sounds too good to pass up.

I'm a wine dumbo too though... if I buy a bottle of Marsala how long will it last?  Can I freeze it ( not in the bottle) and use it for cooking again later?

If I can't find Marsala... what kind of red wine should I use?


----------



## MJ (Jan 4, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I thought I changed it so if someone mispelled it the common way it would correct it - the correct spelling is 2 i's - shiitake - LOL


I think we fixed the problem Kitchenelf


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 4, 2005)

A bottle of Marsala will last a very long time - it is a fortified wine - unlike "normal" red wine.  But I can assure you if you make this dish you will be making it again.  And if you make extra sauce to go over some pasta then it won't last that long.  

And all you have to do is ask and I will come up with recipes for you to use up that Marsala wine in!!!  LOL  It really won't be the same without using Marsala or the rest of the ingredients  - can't stress that enough.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Chicken Lombardi (sort of Chicken Marsala)*



			
				kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Chicken Lombardi  (very similar to Chicken Marsala )



Kitchennisse, this sounds great and I was looking for a chicken recipe to use tonight.  I have a portabello I will use and I exclusively cook with white vermouth, but all else will be as you posted.

EDIT.  FRIDAY, Jan 7.  Fixed this wonderful recipe last night and I loved it.  Was not able to finish so it was a cold sandwich today for lunch.  Kitchennisse, you should rename it Chicken Kitchennisse.  It was great.


----------

